# Bike Fitting??



## dkweikel (Jan 17, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a shop or person on our area that is a knowledgable bike fitter? I'm sure there are many shop owners and employees that are ok, but I read an article in ROAD about Nate Loyal and how he fits bikes....it sounded really great, but I'm not going to So. Cal. for that!!!


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I have read great things about Matt at AA bikes in Maryland. (AABikes.com) 

Tom at Plum Grove (Purcellville) is wonderful, but extremely difficult to get a hold of and their shop is so busy it is tough to get in.

Bill at BlackBar (blackbarbicycles.com) is pretty good as well. Serotta certified and seems to take the time to try all avenues. 

Heard great things about all 3 - 

Good luck,

Zach


----------



## dkweikel (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Zach! I like my local shop, they are very good mechanics, but they are more ATB oriented....so my indepth questions about the road seem to bore them. I'll look into these suggestions.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Where are you located in the region.....


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have had outstanding results with Tom at Plum Grove Cyclery in Lessburg. He is a co owner and well schooled in several fit systems. The fitting was about three hours for my custom I.F. He is also great with TT and tri bikes. He looked at my position on my old bike both still and in motion. Measured everthing possable on me and my old bike even down to cleat position on my shoes and hand size. Asked lots of questions regarding my riding syle and what I liked/ disliked about my other bike. He got it spot on even down to water bottle placement. I am going back for a fitting on my cross bike. I have been ridding for over 30 years and ride approx 250 miles a week in season. I was suprised at how he was able to work with my form and needs (not some preconcieved fit formula). Call for an appointment as they are a small shop.


----------



## dkweikel (Jan 17, 2008)

Central PA


----------



## dcfdrescue2 (Oct 18, 2006)

I got fitted by "The Bicycle Escape" in Frederick, MD and have had excellent service every time I've been there.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Pasted in from an earlier thread in Sept - my experience with Matt at All-American was outstanding:

Add my name to those singing the praises of All-American Bicycle! I spent about 3.5 hours with Matt McGooey, the owner and a former Cat 1 (I believe) racer. A super guy who took all the time needed to fit me on my current bike (which was already a pretty decent fit). We ended up moving the saddle forward a bit and raising the bars too.

It was time well spent, but it ended up costing me even more than the $200 fitting fee - I bought a Parlee Z3 demo frame he was selling for a decent discount (only ridden by a little old lady on Sundays who was demo-ing the bike, apparently), so that set me back a bit of change!!

Anyways, worth the drive for me, coming from Alexandria, VA -- a little over an hour each way.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Cycles BiKyle, 1046 W. Lancaster Ave, Bryn Mawr, Pa 19010

We are located 6 miles west of Philadephia, Pennsylvania. 


http://www.bikyle.com/HaveFit.htm

From the web site:



> What is so darn special about Kyle's fit?
> 
> After 25 years and more than 8000 custom fits, the demand for Kyle's personal fit is greater than ever. Over these years countless other fitting systems have come and gone. But serious cyclists from all over the country still flock to Cycles BiKyle for his acclaimed fitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Cadence Performance Cycling Centers does aweseome bike fits. They use the Cyfac Fit System, which is one of the best in the world. Check them out; they are a first class organization all around. www.cadencecycling.com


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have had two bikes fit at Cadence, both experiences have been very positve.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

dkweikel said:


> Can anyone recommend a shop or person on our area that is a knowledgable bike fitter? I'm sure there are many shop owners and employees that are ok, but I read an article in ROAD about Nate Loyal and how he fits bikes....it sounded really great, but I'm not going to So. Cal. for that!!!


Closest one I know of to your Central PA location is Glenn Paulik at Big Bang Bikes in Pittsburgh. 

http://www.bigbangbikes.com/

Him and the UPMC Sports Medicine team make a pretty ridiculous combination.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bike Fitting*

I highly recommend Chris Richardson at Bike Doctor in Waldorf, Maryland.

After years of lower back issues and a sore right hip after long extended rides, Chris started from scratch was able to fit me properly and with comfort. 

I'm a satisfied customer. 

[email protected]

http://bikedoctorwaldorf.com/index.cfm


----------

